# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Full Time Optometrist - FT Optometrist near Chattanooga, TN

## MarcArrington

*Full scope Optometry practice near Chattanooga has full time opening for an Optometrist.*
This practice seeks a doctor to provide eye care to patients utilizing the fullest extent of their license.  Beautiful recreational areas & low cost of living, outdoor lovers environment
*Key highlights of the practice:*
           Large mix of Pediatrics & Geriatrics
           Neuro optometry & VT skills a plus
           Routine & medical Optometry
           Outreach efforts needed from O.D. 
           Bonus each year 
           Tech does medical history and pre-test patients
*Responsibilities of the Optometrist (OD):*
           Full time  4 days a week- *M-Th, no Saturdays!*
           Perform comprehensive eye health and vision examinations
           Diagnose ocular disease and vision disorders
           Well rounded with extra focus on Vision Therapy- training in place if needed
*Benefits for the Optometrist (OD) position:*
           *Competitive base salary*
           Benefits which also include monies toward health insurance, CE, dental, disability, PTO, License Reimbursement, 401K 
           W-2 Employee
           Very busy schedule- booked out 1-2 months
*Requirements of the Optometrist (OD):*
           Doctorate of Optometry degree (OD)
           Excellent clinical and communication skills
           Ability to thrive in a team environment
*           Licensed in TN*
Make all inquiries directly through Marc Arrington
*Phone/Text:* 540-206-2757


Email: marrington@etsvision.com
Website: www.etsvision.com
*Job Code: TN-VA-4345*
ETS Vision specializes in recruiting Optometrists and Ophthalmologists for top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring/selling practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity, send your resume/CV TODAY!

----------

